# I might be addicted to this, already.



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you get the RV?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They ARE really addictive. I think it is like gambling- random reinforcement keeps me hooked.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL @ the random reinforcement. Isn't that the truth!  

Welcome to the crazies, Dana! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations!!!
wait until you see how addictive the performance sports are, too


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been told it's like golf. In golf, you get so frustrated that you're just about to pitch all your clubs into a lake and walk away forever, when all of a sudden you hit that fantastic shot that renews your hope and keeps you coming back again. (I don't play golf, so I don't know how accurate that is, but it sure sounds accurate.) Anyone both play golf and show dogs? I don't see how you'd have time (or psychic energy) for both. 

When Gibbs' show career is over, we do plan to do performance sports. Not sure what, yet. Agility maybe, since Gibbs has lightning speed and reflexes, much faster than my other Goldens. I'd love to do field work (he seems to have a huge prey drive, retrieving instinct and lots of courage), but I have a moral objection to killing birds for fun, so I think that's out for us unless I can find a way around that. Tracking looks like fun, and I'd like to certify him as a search and rescue dog. I dunno what all else. But I want Gibbs to be an all-around Golden, not just another purty dawg. So we'll see.

For now, though, I am totally into the conformation thing. It's as much fun as I've ever had with my clothes on.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Did you get the RV?


We decided to wait for two things:

1. To see if Gibbs can be a good special after finishing his championship; and

2. To get a second (or third) show dog.

For now, we'll deal with hotels. Or maybe make a friend that will lend or rent us their RV.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It is fun, isn't it! The bitch that went WB all three days at the Western regional and the associated specialties was beautiful....


----------

